# MASCAR BeachJet Opener!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Challenge racers, tune up racing a week before the Big Un! Any Good 'ol boys out there, join us!

Saturday, October 9th at Tim Keevin's MaxTrax in Gloucester Point, Virginia
Track opens at 8am, with tech at 11am.
T-Jets to BeachJet rules, which incorporates Fray/ECHORR/VHORS rules.
Address and track picture:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html


ECHORR Challenge Information http://www.echorr.com/page5.php 


The ECHORR Challenge 2010

Will be held on: 

October 15th, 16th and 17th, 2010

Gamber and Community Fire Co.

3838 Niner Rd.

Finksburg MD 21048

Committed Teams for 2010 Event:

1 - Team KC-Jet - Hiram Durant

2 - Jersey Longhorns - Joe Rinn

3 - MASCAR - Tom Bowman

4 - S-CAR-GO - John Forlino II

5 - Zoomin Motorsports - Paul Kniffen

6 - High Voltage - John Gero

7 - Best Team Ever - Brian Bright

8 - Woody Raceway - Warren Lux

9 - Good Ol' Boys - Lewis Wuori

10 -Team TKO - Chuck Sheaffer

11 - Force Aurora - John Bamonte

12 - Team COHORA - Myron Benner

13 - Riff Raff - Bruce Gordon

14 - East Coast Outlaws - Jim Hoar

15 -DCM - Dave Simms

16 - The Replacements - Bill Trotter

17 - Buckeye Thunder - Brad Morgan


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Today's racing at Tim Keevin's Gloucester Point Speedway in Gloucester Point, VA, was truly "Fast & Furious" with three mains of very high quality T-Jets, any one of which was capable (in the right hands) of winning the race. The C Main, started off with visiting Fray racer Mike Hurtado battling Dale White and Aaron Sprouse. It was Aaron's first HO race ever and the first in several years for fellow Marine, Mike Hurtado. His dad, Mickey mailed out cars for them to participate. The B Main saw Lewis Wuori taking the win by a lap over Dan Mueller, and Ronnie Jamerson back another lap. Mark Smith chunked a tire, causing him to be back two laps on Ronnie. The A Main, was a "ding dong" fight the whole race, with Jeff Crabtree gaining a lap on the first segment, held it until the third segment when track owner Tim Keevin caught him. Tom Bowman was down 2 laps at that point and Bubba Milholen another lap back. The final segment say Tom and Bubba gain back a lap on Jeff and Tim, but it wasn't enough and Jeff took the win by sections over Tim. 



Full pictorial race report: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/10-9-10.html



Next race the ballistic Modified class on Dan Mueller's Tomy track, Saturday October 30th, Happy Halloween with slot cars!

Track pix and directions: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html


----------

